

Electrolux Design Lab 2014 - marcopolis
http://electroluxdesignlab.com/2014/

======
gerbal
The vast, overwhelming, majority of these 'designs' are not technically
possible.

------
tcgv
How come they aren't using HTTPS in their login form?

